# PII reg vs. Xeon

## Chris Hickman

I'm looking at upgrading my old box a little bit and I have a PII system that I'm looking at getting the best processor that it can handle...can a board that uses a PII 266 use a PII Xeon 450? Just curious.

Thanks!

Chris

----------

## pjp

I'm fairly certain the answer is no.

----------

## meyerm

And I'm 100% certain: no.  :Cool: 

The reason is, normal Pentiums and XEONs are using completely different slots. You can exchange (to some degree) PII-XEONs with PIII-XEONs. But your old PII-Board has no chance.

To be honest, buying a new Athlon board with processor will be not much more expensive and is surely the better alternative...

Just my 0.020056 c  :Wink: 

----------

## pjp

 *meyerm wrote:*   

> normal Pentiums and XEONs are using completely different slots.

 That's what I thought, but didn't recall the PII's very well.  Didn't want to tell him no and have them work  :Very Happy: 

----------

## meyerm

 :Smile: 

Well, the other way round would have been much more a problem  :Wink: 

----------

## Chris Hickman

 *Chris Hickman wrote:*   

> I'm looking at upgrading my old box a little bit and I have a PII system that I'm looking at getting the best processor that it can handle...can a board that uses a PII 266 use a PII Xeon 450? Just curious.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Chris

 

Yeah, it's going to be the same price for me to buy a Duron 1.3ghz w/mobo + 256mb cheap DDR as it was for me to get Xeon 450 + 256mb PC100 basically, so screw it  :Smile: 

----------

